# storing bulk popcorn and dried beans



## chuckinnc

I plan on buying 50lb bags of popcorn & beans for long term storage, aprox
10 yr max. I hoped to use 1 gal glass or plastic jars, what do I need to add to these if I just use a lid to seal them. 
If this system of storage will not work then what would work, I plan on storing aprox 250lbs of each max. I live in the country on 20 acers so I have
a plenty of space, just need the proper method.


----------



## partdeux

5 gal food grade storage bucket with oxygen absorber

we use qt or 1/2 g mason jars and vaccum sealer.


----------



## lotsoflead

chuckinnc said:


> I plan on buying 50lb bags of popcorn & beans for long term storage, aprox
> 10 yr max. I hoped to use 1 gal glass or plastic jars, what do I need to add to these if I just use a lid to seal them.
> If this system of storage will not work then what would work, I plan on storing aprox 250lbs of each max. I live in the country on 20 acers so I have
> a plenty of space, just need the proper method.


simple, One five gal plastic pail(I use HD buckets and lids) one mylar bag, 1500-1800-cc oxey absorbers. Put mylar in the bucket, put 35-40 pounds of corn or beans, toss in the oxey absorbers,squeeze out all the air you can and seal the mylar with a flat iron, put on lid and hide til you need it or 20-30 yrs.

I started out using glass,plastic jars and bottles yrs ago, it's a waste of time for that amount of food.


----------



## Emerald

Just a helpful hint on pop corn and popping(not so much a problem if you are going to grind it) but if it isnt' popping well I put about a teaspoon or so of water in a quart mason jar and shake it up well, let it sit for about 12 to 24 hours and it should pop much better. As it ages it loses moisture and it needs a certain level of moisture to pop properly. 
If you grow popcorn it has to dry for a bit or it also will not pop properly and leave too many old maids. We normally pick it end of October(MI) and let it dry till at least Thanksgiving.


----------



## lotsoflead

Emerald said:


> Just a helpful hint on pop corn and popping(not so much a problem if you are going to grind it) but if it isnt' popping well I put about a teaspoon or so of water in a quart mason jar and shake it up well, let it sit for about 12 to 24 hours and it should pop much better. As it ages it loses moisture and it needs a certain level of moisture to pop properly.
> If you grow popcorn it has to dry for a bit or it also will not pop properly and leave too many old maids. We normally pick it end of October(MI) and let it dry till at least Thanksgiving.


exactly right, it's the moisture in the corn that makes it pop.We keep corn that we're using in an open mason jar in the fridge to keep moisture in it.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

i simply use one gallon wine jugs with aluminium lids.....each hold around 10 pounds or so...


----------



## chuckinnc

*Thanks I new to this, but where*

Where is the best place to get oxy packs? I have seen the all over ebay but
worry they maybe poor quality items from China, what brand of packs or what
do I need to look for when purchasing these. Also if using a 5 gal plastic bucket, should I add a sealer like silicon greese to keep it air tight?
If I want to use mylar, where do I look for a good reasonable supplier of this
product?


----------



## neldarez

I'm very upset with my oxy absorbers......I opened a pack, took out 1/2 and sealed the others in a small vac. bag. They should have sealed the bag within the hour, they never did seal..........That's not good, they had only been exposed to the air for a couple of minutes, we're talking 25 absorbers, Lost those ones!!


----------



## lotsoflead

chuckinnc said:


> Where is the best place to get oxy packs? I have seen the all over ebay but
> worry they maybe poor quality items from China, what brand of packs or what
> do I need to look for when purchasing these. Also if using a 5 gal plastic bucket, should I add a sealer like silicon greese to keep it air tight?
> If I want to use mylar, where do I look for a good reasonable supplier of this
> product?


I buy mylar bags, oxey absorbers here and have never had a problem Survival Supplies, Survival Equipment & Emergency Preparedness. Survival Unlimited .com


----------



## chuckinnc

*How many 100cc packs*

How many 100cc packs should I add to 1 gallon containers of dried beans, rice or corn?


----------



## popcorn590

*Storage of dried goods*

We live in Eastern Washington in the Palouse area. Altitude is above 2000 feet, and the area is mostly pretty dry. That is a blessing compared to where we were just off the Hood Canal near Bremerton, Wa. Mold, mildew, and nothing stayed dry. We had lots of touble keeping items dry. We got to our new DRYER area and I poured flour into a Home depot five gallon bucket in the fall of 2007 that seals tightly with a bay leaf on the top, to deter insects. A little while ago I open that bucket, took flour out and made bread. It was great and all was dry. We have done the same with grains and beans and so far all is good. We have a full basement under the house and that is where we have our storage. I can not say enough about the home depot orange buckets, but as mentioned before make sure you get a couple extra bucket openers.


----------



## gypsysue

popcorn590 is right about the dryness of your climate. It matters. When we lived in Kentucky a box of cold cereal could go stale by the end of the day after we opened it, even when we rolled the inner bag shut. 

Here in Montana we can leave it open on the shelf for weeks and it stays crisp! I know we're talking about popcorn here, but it's just an interesting observation.

I forgot who had the picture of the glass jars on that last page of this thread, but those are cool jars! Do they have screw-lids or corks, or what? I can't get a good look on my little computer.

I'm grateful to know the trick about moisture to make the corn pop!


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*Nooooooooo Type of Sealers Necessary*



chuckinnc said:


> Where is the best place to get oxy packs? I have seen the all over ebay but
> worry they maybe poor quality items from China, what brand of packs or what
> do I need to look for when purchasing these. Also if using a 5 gal plastic bucket, *should I add a sealer like silicon greese to keep it air tight?* If I want to use mylar, where do I look for a good reasonable supplier of this
> product?


Absolutely no sealers are necessary for bucket sealing .... some sealers like silicone caulks is actually poisoness and not to anywhere in association with food & storage buckets ...... your food grade bucket only needs a locking gasketed lid for a near airtite seal .....

you asked about 1 gallon containers and 02 absorbers ..... 100cc is way to small .... a 100cc would be for a soup mix pack size ..... you need 300-500cc for a gallon size depending on the food being packed ....


----------



## Emerald

gypsysue said:


> popcorn590 is right about the dryness of your climate. It matters. When we lived in Kentucky a box of cold cereal could go stale by the end of the day after we opened it, even when we rolled the inner bag shut.
> 
> Here in Montana we can leave it open on the shelf for weeks and it stays crisp! I know we're talking about popcorn here, but it's just an interesting observation.
> 
> I forgot who had the picture of the glass jars on that last page of this thread, but those are cool jars! Do they have screw-lids or corks, or what? I can't get a good look on my little computer.
> 
> I'm grateful to know the trick about moisture to make the corn pop!


You can buy wine in those jugs! I have a few that look like that and are probably 3liter jugs and I've got more of of the gallon jugs that have the little handle on them but that is not my picture. I think they are carlo rossi wines(hubs likes that kind) I use mine for wine making tho. I have the rubber bungs and airlocks for all the ones I have now... My problem is collecting enuf wine bottles to transfer the wine into.


----------



## georgia

I have used Emergency Essentials (beprepared.com)for my oxygen absorbers and mylar bags since I met them at a Y2K convention over 12 years ago. I've always been very satisfied with the service, and they'll match anyone else's lower price on an item. The greatest thing about them is their shipping rates, $6-$12 for any weight order to any US destination. This past week, I found 5 gallon "food grade" buckets (printed on the side) and gasket lids at Lowes. WalMart carries the buckets, but not the gasket lids. Seems like Lowes has found a way to meet a growing customer demand.


----------

